# I'll get there......



## Hammerlynn (Dec 11, 2002)

I decided to start a new journal. This is in part because fitday is down AGAIN and I need to put my meals somewhere 

I've been back and forth for a while. Thinking that I could try to eat a "normal healthy" diet and kept up with my workouts. Well, the scale never budged! I guess my body just doesn't like all the carbs!

On Monday I started back on the high prot/mod fat/low carb program that J'Bo was helping me with and I feel better already and the scale has finally moved! Probably water but at least it's something! 

Feel free to chime or kick my ass when appropriate! 

My supps are:
Multivitamin pak (iron free)
Iron tab
Fish oil caps (2 daily since vit pak has a Vit E cap)
*thinking about CLA*

Meals:

One:
1/2 c oatmeal with splenda and cinn
1/2 c lean beef
1/4 c mushrooms
1 whole egg

Two:
2 scoops protein
3 TBSP half and half

Three:
1.5 cups greens
3 oz chicken
3 oz roast
2 TBSP ranch dressing

Four:
2 scoops protein
3 TBSP half and half

Five:
Cheat meal

I am allowing myself 2 cheat meals a week for right now. I look forward to them. Someday they may stop but for now they are not


----------



## lina (Dec 11, 2002)

Hi Hammer!!

Let me be the first to say 'hi'!

Good luck on your new program!

I was trying fitday too all this morning  ... It is usually very reliable.....well hopefully they are adding a new version for the new years!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 11, 2002)

Hi Hammer, let me be the second to say 'hello'.

Good luck, and here's the first kick in yer ass...get moving!!!  And good luck to you.

VF


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 11, 2002)

Hi guys! Thanks for the welcome and the ass kick!

Now my good deed for the day: I'm helping a girl here at work that wants to low carb. Let me note that I have a ways to go yet but I showed her my before pics and she was impressed  They were about 75lbs ago so needless to say she believes me now! lol

I will take everything that I've learned from you all and help her build a program that she can stick with and in the meantime it will keep me motivated watching her succeed!


----------



## Jodi (Dec 11, 2002)

Good For You!

We'll all be here to help you reach your goals.


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 11, 2002)

Good to hear you're helping someone else.  

A word of caution, over the last few years, I've "helped" quite a few people, and found that the vast majority don't want to hear certain things.  I used to kinda beat myself up over it, when I'd tell somebody "you gotta lay of the chips, the booze, the soda, etc." and they'd say something like "well, I don't wanna throw my life away, it's not worth it if I have to give my chips up".

Again, just a word of caution, since you're being such a good little doobie!

Why don't WE so those before pix, by the way?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 11, 2002)

Thank Mochy I appreciate that! You kick ass 

VF..I know what you mean..this is the same girl that went on a SF jello diet but I figured if she is going to do this I'd at least try to steer her in the right direction!  I can only provide the tools!

Nite guys!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 11, 2002)

Hey Hammer!  Thought I'd drop in with a "Hello".  I agree with VF on the help.  I've offered advice to a few friends and they'll look at you like your on drugs when you make suggestions, like low carb or low sugar.  You can only help those that want to help themselves.  Congrats on the loss too!  Gawd that sounds weird.  Stick with it!  And a boot to the ass from me!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks Lean! I just love the cracked out look I get when I tell people they need to eat fat  You'd think I sprouted horns! And thanks for the kick 

Meals for today:

One
1/2c oatmeal
2 yolks
5 whites

Two
2 scoops protein
3 TBSP half and half

Three
Sm. chicken breast (probably 4 ounces)
4 chicken drummies
2 cups salad
2 TBSP ranch

Four
Didnt get...fuq'n meeting!

Five
6 oz beef strips (tyson things..anyone tried them?)
1.5c broccoli 
1c mushrooms

Six (added since I missed 4)
2 scoops protein
3 TBSP half and half

I think my cals are too low and need to figure out how to up them....I do not have more time in the day to add another meal.  Will post numbers later for review.

Workout:
Back/Tris
Cardio 45 mins bike

...I think I  need help with setting up my workouts. I lift heavy but the days I lift and what I do are sporadic. I do cardio with lifts thrown in here and there. No structure I guess but I feel great and get sore when I lift. Thoughts?

Back to work


----------



## Stacey (Dec 12, 2002)

Hi Heather!!!! 
Just wanted to wish ya good luck!!!
Your gonna do awesome!  

Take care!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 12, 2002)

Thanks Stacey  I appreciate that and I hope you're right 

So I got my cholesterol test back today and I'm a little pissy about it! My LDL is 144 ("mildly elevated") and my HDL is 56 (only 4 points from the preventative heart disease range.) They say total is 218 and triglycerides is 90. So I need to bring the LDL down so I might have to make some adjustments (getting panicked!)

Should I change things or leave them just as they are in terms of food intake? Cut out most red meat? I dunno....I'm concerned though...my grandmother died at 42 from heart disease and mom had a triple bypass at 42. Not so far away for me!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 12, 2002)

hey girl!! Your welcome!
you know what?? You should talk to "fitgirl" or just go read her journal... 
She has a lot info about Cholesterol in there, and has problems with hers also!!!!

Have a wonderful Friday!!!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Thanks Lean! I just love the cracked out look I get when I tell people they need to eat fat  You'd think I sprouted horns! And thanks for the kick



What about when you tell them that they need to eat like 4-6 small meals a day???  I like that look even better!


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

Hi Hammer!

I thought I'd drop in and say hello!  Great lookin' food choices there!  I may take you up on the beef strips and try them!

I wish you the best of luck and I know your goal will be successful!  Can't wait to meet you in Chi-Town!  

Stay fit~ stay strong so you can KICK my ass around in the gym!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 13, 2002)

Hi DJD  I'll keep kicking ass..never fear 

Workout today: legs of steel tape (because of my bad hips I cant do weight bearing exercises and this tape kicks butt 

Meals:

One
.5c oatmeal
5 egg whites
1/4c pecans (mixed in oatmeal) 

Two
2 scoops protein
3 TBSP half and half

Three
Small chicken breast (probably 3oz)
2.5 cups salad
2 TBSP ranch

Four
.5 wheat bagel
2 TBSP cream cheese
(I forgot my protein powder....this actually doesnt throw me into "too much carbs")

Five
2 light beers 
Small caesar salad

Six
Never happened 

Happy Friday


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 15, 2002)

Why do the weekends have to go so fast  

Well anyway....

Saturday 12/14

Meals
One:
.5c oatmeal
1/4c pecans
2 scoops protein
2 TBSP half and half

Two:
3oz tuna
1 TBSP mayo

Three:
2 SF jello cups w/cool whip (bad I know!)

Four and Five:
Cheat (but they were portioned..I'm such a GEEK!) 

No workout..had to go to work.

Sunday 12/15

Meals
One:
.5c oatmeal
5 egg whites
1/8c pecans
(all made into pancakes) 

Two
7oz tuna
2 TBSP mayo

Three
Potato and stuff 

Four
2 scoops protein
3 TBSP half and half

Five
3oz beef strips
1c broccoli
1c mushrooms
2 SF jello cups w/cool whip

Is it possible to feel leaner after one week?? I just feel so much better and am so glad that I got back to this way of eating (I hate to call  it a diet because that would imply a quick fix!)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 16, 2002)

My meals got screwed up today because I got pulled to another property and have no bars for backup!

7a
.5c oatmeal
5 egg whites
1/8c pecans
(made into pancakes)

10a
2 scoops protein
3 TBSP half and half

130p
1 sm chicken breast
3c romaine
3 TBSP caesar dressing

630p
3oz beef strips
1c broccoli
1c mushrooms

9p
2 scoops protein
3 TBSP half and half
(I'm going to stay up long enough to have #5 or I will wake up starving!)

Total:   1587    
Fat: 66  590  38% 
  Sat: 13  114  7% 
  Poly: 20  178  12% 
  Mono: 14  126  8% 
Carbs: 61  187  12% 
  Fiber: 14  0  0% 
Protein: 189  757  49% 

Okay..here's my totals! I KNOW I'm not getting enough calories. There's not enough time in the day to add another meal. Do I just up portions? Help...lol

Abs workout


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> hey girl!! Your welcome!
> you know what?? You should talk to "fitgirl" or just go read her journal...
> She has a lot info about Cholesterol in there, and has problems with hers also!!!!
> ...



Thanks Stacey! I will have to go rummage her journal! Mine is only mildly elevated but enough to have me concerned! I'll check it out!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 17, 2002)

Meals for today:

6am
.5c oatmeal
5 whites
1/8c pecans

9a (probably closer to 930a due to meetings)
2 scoops protein
3TBSP half and half

1230p
7oz tuna
3 chx wings
1.5 greens (fancy salad lol)
2 TBSP mayo

330p
2 scoops protein
3 TBSP half and half

630p
4oz lean beef
1c mushrooms
.5c broccoli
.5c cauliflower
2 TBSP light ranch

Workout Legs


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2002)

Heya Hammer!! How are ya today babe?
I have a question for You! You say you have bad hips right~ Well my friend who I am training has had hip surgery twice, (is slightly overweight),  and her hips still bother her! SOOO SHould I not do lunges, and leg extentions, leg curls?? What do u think?? Do ya know?? I have that legs of steel Video I could give her to do! 

Hope you have a wonderful day!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 17, 2002)

LOL Stacey! I do the legs of steel video  I LOVE that tape! sounds hokey but it's a great leg workout!

I would suggest staying away from lunges, weighted squats and deads! They really aggravate my hip but extensions and curls are fine!  I have been able to tolerate that video without any pain 

Have a great day and thanks for checking up on me


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 17, 2002)

Hi Hammer, looks like you're kickin' some good ass here, keep it up.  Must be tough working around an old injury or whatever it was that put yer hip outta whack.

LUNGES SUCK!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 17, 2002)

Hey hammer! 
I LOVE That Legs of steel video tooo!! I have the abs of steel too..and Another one too! (forgot the name of it)
Thanks for the tips!!!  I really appreciate it!


----------



## butterfly (Dec 17, 2002)

I just realized I didn't tell you good luck yet... so... GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 17, 2002)

OMG..I just did my legs! How on earth did I used to do that all the time? I can squat with the best of them but holy crike that was tough! lol

Thanks for the well wishes B! I need all the support that I can get! I have noticed that you share my love for pecans 

VF...I have arthritis and the latest victim is my hips! It sucks and I have to be very careful! blah!

Stacey you are very welcome! I did tapes daily years ago and was in the best shape ever! Got complimented on my legs often..lol I hope I can get back to that place!

Nite!

P.S...I think I'm getting too many hidden carbs  I am really going to watch that and do my carb load on the weekends.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 17, 2002)

You should post your weights and reps.  Its a good guidance week to week.  Lets you be able to look back as well as getting suggestions for everyone.  JMO!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 17, 2002)

I would do that except for because of the move I had to cancel my gym membership or get stuck with it for another year (the Gold's out there doesn't honor the contract from here so it's better for me to cancel and rejoin if I decide to do that.)

Sounds really hokey but I'm doing tapes at home for now so at least I'm doing something.

Once I get settled back home, I am going to get a good weight set for my apartment but until then will use my dad's stuff! He's got a decent setup!

So in the meantime..it's tapes!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 18, 2002)

Nothing wrong with tapes, Hammer.  It takes a lot of motivation to do what you're doing, hang in there, tough lady.


----------



## urso8up (Dec 18, 2002)

Just wnatde to say good luck


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 18, 2002)

Thanks guys and happy hump day  It is not hard to make progress doing tapes though! I did Legs of Steel last night and I'm getting sore already! 

Meals for today

6a
4oz lean beef
3 whites
1 yolk
1/3c oatmeal
1/8c pecans

9a
2 scoops protein
3 TBSP half and half

12p
1 sm. chicken breast
2c spring mix
2 TBSP ranch

3p
2 scoops protein
3 TBSP half and half

6p
6oz tuna
2 TBSP mayo

Workout TBD...still...


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 19, 2002)

Happy Fuq'n thursday 

My meals are almost always the same but it keeps me accountable to post them!!

7am: 3.5oz lean beef, 1/3c oatmeal, 1/8c pecans
10am: 2 scoops protein, 3 TBSP half and half
1pm: sm. chicken breast, 2c greens, 2TBSP ranch, 1/8c cheese, 2 TBSP enchilada sauce
430pm: 2 scoops protein, 3 TBSP half and half
630pm: 6.5 oz chicken, 1c broccoli, 1c mushrooms, 3 TBSP lt ranch

Workout: Abs

My legs are very sore from the Legs of Steel video  It's alot of single legged squats


----------



## Stacey (Dec 19, 2002)

Hey woman! Are you having a bad day (cause you said "happy fuq'n thursday..lol") SORRY If you are!! ALMOST FRIDAY THANK GOD!! FREAKIN 13 hour work days are kickin my ass

You know that legs of steel is one awesome workout, my legs are always sore after doing it!!!!!!
KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK SUGARPIE!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 19, 2002)

Hey chickie! Today was a total day from hell! It started with being stuck on the freeway for 45 minutes and it just got worse! Full moon? Hell yea!  

I'm home now though and have food in my tummy! Vanilla diet coke poured and I can relax! One more day til the weekend!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 19, 2002)

OK, it's not Friday yet, but Happy Fuqin Friday Hammer!   

How are them legs today???  Still sore?  Feels good in a strange kind of way though.  

 Diet looks good, but I don't see the "hidden carbs" that you see.  What'cha mean?


----------



## butterfly (Dec 20, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Hey chickie! Today was a total day from hell! It started with being stuck on the freeway for 45 minutes and it just got worse! Full moon? Hell yea!
> 
> I'm home now though and have food in my tummy! Vanilla diet coke poured and I can relax! One more day til the weekend!



I HATE traffic!!!  I'm lucky enough to live ten minutes from where I work 

Fade LOVES those Vanilla diet cokes, too!

Watcha doing for the Holidays???


----------



## Stacey (Dec 20, 2002)

Hope you are having a great friday!!!! 

I have never tried those Vanilla diet cokes..now I must..lol!
Take care!!!


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 20, 2002)

Hammer, Hammer, Hammer...weren't you recently stirrin' up trouble in MY diary for S L A C K I N G????  And what exactly is it YOU are doing right now, hmmmmm?

Okay, down your V Coke and get yer butt in gear!  I gotta make up for lost time, since I skipped yesterday's workout.  Damn that GP...trying to make me fit and healthy and all.

Enjoy your weekend!  Oh yeah, where in Indy is it you're heading back to?  I got some "kin folk" in Huntington.  They look like extras from the movie Deliverance!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 21, 2002)

Hi guys! Well it's saturday and my legs are better  So I'll train them again tomorrow! lol  My mom is coming in on Wed for Christmas and when she's here it is very hard to keep up with workouts. Eating is okay though..I put bars in my purse.

Yesterday's meals:
1: 1/3c oatmeal, 5 whites, 1/8c pecans
2: 2 scoops protein, 3 TBSP half and half
3: 1/5c shredded chicken (taco seasoned,) 2c lettuce, 3 TBSP sour cream
4: didnt happen..had to go to another property

After work I started eating carbs. I'm trying a time frame of carb up as suggested in the metabolic diet. So all week was low carb then on the weekends I will see what I can tolerate without feeling totally bloated.  I'm pretty certain it wont last long....lol I hate that carb bloat! Thank goodness I'll never need to bulk! lol

Got great news from my mom yesterday! The townhouse complex that I used to live in back in Indiana had openings and she looked at it and gave them a deposit on Friday. They were excited to have another returning resident  I LOVED this place.....2BR, 1.5 bath, two story only $680/month and the one I got allows pets so I can get a doggie  I'm paying $850 now for my 1BR apartment! Plus it's in a great part of town (it's in Valparaiso) so if I get a job in Chicago it's only a 45 minute drive! YAY! Now I dont have to live with my parents....lol Mom and I would have driven each other NUTS! I've been out on my own for almost 9 years!

Whew..now I'm rambling.....lol I have to get cleaning since Mom will be here on Christmas day  We are going to see Two Weeks Notice! I LOVE Sandra Bullock and since I'm giving notice in a couple weeks it will be oh so appropriate!


----------



## lina (Dec 21, 2002)

Congrats on the townhouse!

Vanilla diet coke?   I just like the Lemon Diet Coke!

Have a good weekend!


----------



## david (Dec 21, 2002)

Hey Hammer!  

It looks like everything is falling into place for you!  That is awesome!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 21, 2002)

I've never tried the lemon diet coke! Good huh? Should try it! I just got tired of diet dr. pepper so the vanilla diet was welcome treat!

And yea..things are FINALLY going as planned. I started applying for some jobs in NW Indiana and in Chicago (only 45 mins away) so I'm keeping my fingers crossed! At least I can phone interview now and then meet personally when I get there!

Yay!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 22, 2002)

Okay..so if I keep changing my plan I will end up at home tomorrow  Spoke with mom today and I'm giving notice tomorrow with last day on Jan 10. I've just had enough so mother informs me that I better get my ass packing today! Panic sets in..I leave in 3 weeks!!!  but  I have so much to do!

So my carb up time only lasted 24 hours....I feel bloated and have had gas since yesterday morning so I went back to normal today! I'm thinking that the twice a week carb ups might be a better option for me...but we'll see what the scale says on Friday before making adjustments!

So today's meals:

8a: 1/3c oats, 5 egg whites, 1/8c pecans
11a: 2 scoops protein, 3 TBSP half and half
2p: 7oz chicken, 1c mushrooms, 2 TBSP ranch
5p: 7oz chicken, 1c broccoli, 2 TBSP ranch
**Fuq'n cookies** 
8p: 2 scoops protein, 3 TBSP half and half

Total:   1614  (not enough...fuq'n hungry!) 
Fat: 68  611  39% 
  Sat: 13  113  7% 
  Poly: 6  54  3% 
  Mono: 10  87  6% 
Carbs: 50  157  10% 
  Fiber: 11  0  0% 
Protein: 198  792  51% 
(cookies not included)

Workout: packing, cleaning and freaking out


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 22, 2002)

I just ate some fuq'n cookies


----------



## david (Dec 22, 2002)

You didn't eat that many did you?  I'm sure you burned it off while packing and getting things situated....

As long as you didn't eat them before bed.. I see no harm or no guilt.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 23, 2002)

Hi David..you are probably right! They weren't right before bed and there were 8 bite sized (yes..I counted!) They didnt throw my totals off too much other than adding carbs that I shouldnt have had!

So today is D-Day at work...giving my notice  Cannot wait..woke up before my alarm even! lol

Meals:
1: 1/3c oatmeal, 5 whites, 1/8c pecans
2: Don't ask
3: Not gonna happen
4: Not hungry

Money is very tight with the move and I'm getting very  low on protein powder so I'll have to cut back on meals for now. I know not good but it's what I have to do!

Happy Monday


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2002)

My gosh girl!! LOTS going on in your life right now!
Congrats on the new town home! That sounds great, and what a great deal money wise!!! Good luck finding a new job!!  I wish ya the best!!!
Take care of  yourself~ Have a wonderful time with your mom when she gets there~~~
AND MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 23, 2002)

Today was totally an emotionally draining and very long day. I resigned, had a buffet luncheon (didnt over do it though!) and cried after my employee made some incredibly touching remarks to me! I'm not eating anything else today and will likely go home and go to bed right after work!

*pooped!*


----------



## david (Dec 23, 2002)

Money is very tight with the move and I'm getting very  low on protein powder so I'll have to cut back on meals for now. I know not good but it's what I have to do!

Happy Monday  [/QUOTE]

Hi Hammer!

I wished you had told me you were low on protein powder bc/ I just went to the nutrition store and I get a 1/2 priced discount on VPX, 30% off on NitroTech, Myoplex and Lean body!  I would've sent it to you and you wouldn't have to pay me back, either.  Just point me to the right place in Chicago for Pizza, Gold's and a club!    Let me know bc/ I have to go back Friday!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 23, 2002)

awww what a sweet he is huh Heather (DJD) That was so nice of you!!!! 

Heather... I hope you are resting well right now.. and take it easy the next few days!!!!

MERRY CHRISTMAS!!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 24, 2002)

David that is so sweet of you to offer but I couldnt let you do that (but greatly appreciate the offer!) My mom will be here tomorrow and I'm sure she'll get me real food..lol I'm only here for 3 more weeks so the less I have to take with the better!

I did get some decent sleep last night but woke up at 5am without an alarm  Thank goodness we will get off at noon today!

I'm not going to post diet today but am going to eat lower carb than usual for a kick in the ass from the yesterday!

Okay guys...off to make my eggs!

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## david (Dec 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Princess *_
> awww what a sweet he is huh Heather (DJD) That was so nice of you!!!!



Thanks for recognizing me Princess.  It's my first efforts and attempt to my New Year's resolution I posted in  the other thread.

Have a great Holiday!


----------



## david (Dec 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> David that is so sweet of you to offer but I couldnt let you do that (but greatly appreciate the offer!) My mom will be here tomorrow and I'm sure she'll get me real food..lol I'm only here for 3 more weeks so the less I have to take with the better!
> Merry Christmas everyone!



YOU _could've_ let me do that for you.....    It would've been cool.  I've sent Burner a few samples (even though I forgot the other half!) of Clenbuterx  a couple of weeks ago so it would've been no problem.  Well, if you change your mind, let me know.

Keep in mind, sometimes I get these products for like $5 when the retail is $40-45!

For Example: Nitro Tech

Anyway, will you still see Chicago with me and show me around or am I asking a dumb question??  

TTYS!

DJD


----------



## sawheet (Dec 24, 2002)

Heather eggs and tuna are cheap dear, eat them often, lol.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 25, 2002)

Hi sawheet..you are right! Those will likely be my staple for the next 3 weeks 

David..I might still take you up on that offer to send me protein! Probably after I move though!  Yea...totally will do the Chicago thing if I'm able to (will totally depend on work.....if I have a job specifically! lol)  You are too sweet! What's your resolution btw? I dont remember seeing it?

At any rate, yesterday I ate shit but am going to be easy on myself until the 1st (my magic 31st bday) and then go gangbusters again 

Need to see if I can fall asleep again!


----------



## david (Dec 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Hi sawheet..you are right! Those will likely be my staple for the next 3 weeks
> 
> David..I might still take you up on that offer to send me protein! Probably after I move though!  Yea...totally will do the Chicago thing if I'm able to (will totally depend on work.....if I have a job specifically! lol)  You are too sweet! What's your resolution btw? I dont remember seeing it?
> ...




Just let me know when and if in regards to protein and MRP's.  My resolution is to be a kinder and more giving person than I already am.  (I can boast that quality!    Also, be the best person I can be, to my friend's. (I have been bad last year in the sense of not returning calls etc.)

You probably won't be on your eating regimen properly until you get back "home".  That's how it was when I was on the road for two months!  Don't fret and just stay sane with what you eat and when you eat it!  

BTW, have you checked my Online Diary??  I didn't pull back on my diet!!!  Are you happy, now?   

Merry Christmas Sweetie!  

DJD


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 27, 2002)

Hey! Just a quick update....my diet sucks and I'm not working out.

Come January 01 that will all change! Who wants to be my professional ass kicker?  

And David I might take you up on the protein when I move! I think that I'll really need it then!

Back to work


----------



## Stacey (Dec 27, 2002)

U kick my ass... and I'll kick yours...deal??

Have a great weekend Heather! Is your mom still w/ ya?


----------



## ZECH (Dec 27, 2002)

> I LOVE Sandra Bullock


Me too!


----------



## david (Dec 27, 2002)

Hammer,

Let me know what kind?
We have VPX Micellean and Lean Body hers or Nitro Tech.

Let me know ASAP!    (I don't go to the nutrition store that much these days.  I try to avoid $500 bill tabs!!!)


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 30, 2002)

You're the best  Dont make a special trip for me! Just let me know next time you have to go  This will be my chance to try something new!

Okay..so I'm still eating crappy..but today's crap entailed only having time for one meal! What a hell day trying to get all of the holiday temps processed! I worked from 7a to 8p...I fuq'n hate being salary! But I think I'm all done with them now!

Tomorrow ends my week of crap......will have an early bday treat tomorrow and start behaving again on Wed (some bday..lmao!)

Later


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

Happy Birthday, honey!!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

Thanks babe! I can't believe this year is almost over! Is it just me or after you turn 25 they all go so fast! I cant believe I'll be 31!


----------



## Stacey (Dec 31, 2002)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY HEATHER!!!!!  
Is It tomorrow?????

HAVE A WONDERFUL DAY! AND HAPPY NEW YEAR TOOO!


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

Hey Heather!!!

I have the stuff so whenever you want me to send it let me know!!!  I hope you like Chocolate!  AND, I hope you know how to make shakes!!!!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

Hi guys! Yep Stacey it's tomorrow  It's also my grandpa's bday so we've always had that special bond 

David..I'll have you send it when I get back to IN...one less thing to pack  thank you sooooooooo much!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

P.S...............

*GO BOILERMAKERS!*


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

Well, then Happy B-day to your Grandpa as well!    What IS a BOILMAKER?  Something you cook Lobster in?


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> What IS a BOILMAKER?




 You just broke my heart   Purdue anyone?  It's my alma mater


----------



## david (Dec 31, 2002)

I was kidding, Darlin'!!!!!  Hee-Hee!

I like Chicken!  I reall-really do!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Dec 31, 2002)

My theme for the year:

If you had one shot, one opportunity, to seize everything you ever wanted, would you capture it? One moment..or just let it slip?

I know I know...Eminem but this just hits so close to my heart...I will live it and capture that moment!

Here's to finally achieving everything you dream of


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

Very interesting!  Well, I truly wish you teh best in life!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 1, 2003)

I know it might sound corny but I've always done the minimum perhaps just enough to show effort but this year I'm going for broke  No excuses, no giving up for anyone.....

If I decide I want it...I'm going after it!!


----------



## david (Jan 1, 2003)

And very well you should... that is a good attitude!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 1, 2003)

Well today is back to it (except I will treat myself to a yummy bday meal!)

Meals:
1030a: 3 yolks, 6 whites, 1c mushrooms
130pm: Birthday meal  
500pm: 2 scoops protein, 3TBSP half and half
730pm: 8oz chicken, 1c broccoli, 2 TBSP ranch, 2 SF jello cups w/cool whip
1000pm: 2 scoops protein, 3TBSP half and half

I'll ration my remaining protein powder to take to work with me and have enough food to get me through until I move home 

Workout: Laundry, cleaning and packing!

Happy New Year


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 2, 2003)

January 02 

Meals
1: 2 scoops protein, 4 TBSP half and half  (too late to cook)
2: 2 scoops protein, 4 TBSP half and half
3: sm. chicken breast, 4oz salmon, 2c greens, 2 TBSP ranch
4: 6.5oz chicken, 1c broccoli, 2 TBSP ranch

Workout: Abs

I did my stats today and am a bit pissed off at myself but nothing I can do about it now but move forward! I think alot of it is total bloat from eating crappy the last week!

Onward we go


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Well today is back to it (except I will treat myself to a yummy bday meal!)
> 
> Meals:
> 130pm: Birthday meal



And WHAT WAS THAT BIRTHDAY MEAL ?????


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> And WHAT WAS THAT BIRTHDAY MEAL ?????



Um...burger, seasoned fries and I got bday cake  I had too


----------



## david (Jan 2, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Hammerlynn *_
> Um...burger, seasoned fries and I got bday cake  I had too



Don't feel bad.... I had some lean beef and I wanted it on bread and the GF brings home White Bread!!!  And it's not EVEN my B-Day!  

After my workout, I don't think that bread had any effect!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

Okay...I'm joining the Group cut so diet and workout stuff will be there...stats too (enter at your own risk! lol)

Will chit chat here though


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Uh-uh... it says, "read only"


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

Yea...the stats is read only so no one can make nasty comments!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Who would do that??  That's kinda rude.........


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

I know...but you just never know!


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

If there are slick remarks, don't the mods delete the posts???


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 4, 2003)

Yea..I'm sure they would delete them......just a worrier about that stuff


----------



## david (Jan 4, 2003)

Hmmnn... I see then!


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 5, 2003)

Okay..I got a Detour bar today  Yummy (only bought one for the record!)


----------

